# Coloring Containers



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

When coloring and/or swirling soaps, what type of containers do you all use to separate the small amount of soap to color? I mean I have been using glass, but was wondering if I could use cheap throw away cups. Does the soap react to them? I know I wouldn't use styro, but maybe something cheap from the dollar store? I'm trying to have less to clean up.

Thanks a bunch,

Vicki/NC


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I use the large measuring cups from the dollar store  they have a spout and hold just the right amount to get what I want accomplished  

Lynn


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been using the paint mixing containers from lowes. They also have lids to them. I sometimes premeasure oils and butters and have them ready for the next soaping time.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Walmart - they are FREE small 2 gallon? buckets with lids.....Perfect for premixing everything and taking it out to use as you need it. 

With me fixing to work full time I am going to be taking them on one of my days off and getting at least ten filled with double batches so I can do at least 2 batches of soap at night when I get home. I need to find ways to utilize more of my time now a days


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With the new soap I am doing, In The Mood, which is a 6 color swirl, plus white. I use the big solo cups, so I can throw them away


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
Can we see it?
Also, sliver on it's way to you


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will share soon, they are three specialty soaps that are hopefully going to get me into my first big name brand national chain. I am still, at this point, jumping through hoops, but I have had one call back, I changed a few things up and will be seeing them again mid October. It was between myself and two other similar soapers, we were all sitting their together with our displays....I got to watch the group in front of me not get a call back and come out crying....not the weepy kind but boy will I be upset with all this work if I am the one to walk out with the no. It will give me 3 new soaps for my line, but still. It will be life changing, especially who I will beat if I get the nod.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I will share soon, they are three specialty soaps that are hopefully going to get me into my first big name brand national chain. I am still, at this point, jumping through hoops, but I have had one call back, I changed a few things up and will be seeing them again mid October. It was between myself and two other similar soapers, we were all sitting their together with our displays....I got to watch the group in front of me not get a call back and come out crying....not the weepy kind but boy will I be upset with all this work if I am the one to walk out with the no. It will give me 3 new soaps for my line, but still. It will be life changing, especially who I will beat if I get the nod.


Awesome!

:handclap


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope you get it Vicki,,,,Well wishes for you on this one...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome, Vicki. 

I use plastic measuring cups, the 2 cup size. They have a handle and a spout so that makes for easy pouring. They are not heavy like a pyrex measuring cup that I used to use before, and they won't break like the pyrex might. If I have bigger amounts to color (like for a layered soap) I use a plastic pitcher.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh Vicki, I'd probably pass out from the stress! I hope you get it, that would be absolutely awesome!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

How exciting for you Vicki!

I have some more questions... 

Is there a guideline as to how much raw soap to take out and add color too? 
How much per lb. of soap etc. Or is it just a guess? 
I don't want to color the whole batch just a little splash/swirl. I don't want to take out too much raw soap.

Do most of you swirl in the pot or mold? Which is better/easier?

Does coloring make your soap take longer to cure?

Do most of you add coloring to a small bit of oil or water to mix powder pigments/micas/ultramarines first or just
mix the powders into your small amt of raw soap that you separate. 

Sorry for all the questions. I'm trying to streamline my soapmaking for time management, efficiency etc.

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use micas, and I just stick blend them into the soap, which I separate out at emulsion. Between 1-2 cups of soap per color that I want to do (my normal batch size is 7 pounds). How much mica depends on how much color you want. Use less for black than anything else. Coloring makes no difference for anything else.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For the walmart recipe, and for a swirl, I take out 1 and 1/2 cups of almost to trace soap into an old Tupperware 2 cup measuring cup with this very pointy spout. I stick blend in the color (clay or mica) and don't use oil to disperse it since they blend in so easily. I then scent my large batch, pour, then slowly start pouring a very thin snaky S's down the mold. First pouring high so about half the soap goes to the bottom and middle of the soap, then right on the top as close as I can pour so it stays near the top. I let the soap set for a few minutes until it no longer jiggles when I push on my mold, and then run a bamboo skewer through it to make pretty swirls plus peaks and valleys in the textured top of the soap also.

With the new ultramarines and powdered collarants I am using yes, after I have all my soap oils in the bucket, ready to add my lye/water...I pull out a tablespoon or so of oil from the bucket and put it into my color containers to disperse the color powder into the oil, otherwise it clumps like flour does in poorly made gravy  Not pretty. For me this is the funnest part of soaping.

Dont' spend a lot of your soaping dollars on liquid colors, they have simply done the job for you.

Nobody can tell you how much of what to use...it's all trial and error, not only is it different batch to batch of micas or clays you buy, but different vendors, and different effects you want on your soap.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

"Dont' spend a lot of your soaping dollars on liquid colors, 
*they have simply done the job for you*."

I don't understand what you mean...could you please explain? Thanks, Linda


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I like ss or glass bowls for mixing colors, but I have a clean up partner. LOL I used to do more swirling in the pot, but now that I am doing bigger batches and into 2 molds... I swirl in the molds. For most of them I pour most of the color in the bottom of the molds... then pour in the rest of the soap... then add a touch on top. I actually use a k'nex to swirl LOL

The difference is my Margarita (6 colors) and Camouflage (5 colors)... those I literally plop in by the spoon full.... layer on layer then swirl.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Liquid colors were powdered colors that they mixed in oil or water for you. So in reality you are getting maybe 1 teaspoon of powdered color and water in a 2 ounce bottle. Just buy the whole ounce or two of powered color and mix it yourself. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahhh got it! Thanks!


----------

